# Brak mozliwosci pisania pliterek

## November

Hej, ostatnio z jakiegos powodu wywalilo mi plik "world" czego dlugo nie zauwazylem. Nagromadzilo sie troche aktualizacji, gdy zaczalem go odtwarzac i tak podczas tych aktualizacji nagle przestalem moc pisac pliterki.

Nie mam w sumie pojecia dlaczego... ale po kolei moje wpisy:

xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    #Driver         "evdev"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection
```

$ locale

```

LANG=pl_PL.utf8

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL.utf8

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES=pl_PL.utf8

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL=
```

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">pl</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.9.23 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r2, 2.6.35-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7100_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 29 Oct 2010 11:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3::sabayon

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sabayon /var/lib/layman/gnome /var/lib/layman/gnome /var/lib/layman/zugaina /var/lib/layman/kist-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext a52 acl alsa amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx djvu dri dvd faac faad ffmpeg fortran fuse gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java laptop mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib mysql nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openal opencore-amr openmp pam pcre perl php postgres pppd python qt3support qt4 readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd theora unicode v4l v4l2 vdpau vhosts x264 xorg xulrunner xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias proxy" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Nie wiem co jeszcze by sie przydalo... Updatowalem m.in. hala i xorg-servera, w ustawieniach gnoma mam pl klawke. W ogole jakby nie dzialal mi prawy alt pod X'ami,  pod consola, jakies krzaki wyskakuja, ale tam to chyba od lat nie mialem zrobionych polskich znaczkow ;p

Pomocy  :Sad: 

PS. wlasnie patrze, ze strefa czasowa tez poszla... a jeszcze 10min temu dzialala...

----------

## no4b

Być może Twój xorg nie korzysta już z HALa? Jeśli tak to:

```

$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-layout.conf

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier        "Keyboard Defaults"

   MatchIsKeyboard   "yes"

   Option            "XkbLayout"  "pl"

   Option            "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

```

----------

## November

Z tego co pamiętam, to gdzieś pisali, że xorg ma się uniezależnić od hala i chyba tego doświadczyłem.  :Smile:  W każdym razie dzięki wszystko śmiga  :Smile: 

----------

